# I got babies!!



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i was looking in my platy tank and saw one baby.. then looked more and saw another.. i have so much java moss in that tank there could be 20 hidden in there.. i'm so excited.. mostly because they couldent possably be my pregnant platys fry.. i moved her... i did however get a pair of blue platys not even a week ago.. i didnt think she was pregnant but she must have been.. because these fry look like they have blue coloring on their backs.. i will post pictures when they get a little bigger  YAY!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

sent me some!!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

congrats allie!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

post some pics  and congtrats xxx


----------



## mrschiipsahoye (Mar 30, 2009)

congrads


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i cannot find them again, leaving them in the community tank was a bad idea.. unless they are deep in the java moss i think i may have lost them  i hope i can get the next batch before they become food


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

aww. it soo sad when you lose them. i released a three week or less old fry into the community tank on saturday and i haven't seen him since. he seeemd to be big enough to survive but i haven't seen him. but maybe they will appear out of no where. that happens to my inlaws all the time!!! happy hunting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

oh man! i hope the lil guys make it. i have never moved any of my fry to the main tank until they were 3 months old....call me crazy but thats how i raise them.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!! My nephew was over lookin at my fish tanks and we where both lookin into the tank when i found them... both of them! both babies i had originally seen where there.. and alive! to my delight i got just a couple pics you can kind of make them out... i deffinately think they are blue platys


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

glad u found them, they hide so well when given the chance. congrats on the fry!


----------

